# Hawksbury River 28-29 of June



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

OK Guys & Girls.

I'll be camping at Patonga this weekend, and I anticipate being in the water at least 3 times over the weekend.

I'll be paddling around to some juicy bait grounds before taking on Juno point.

Sunrise is around 7am (bonus)
New moon (double bonus)
Tide is 0930, 1.36 meters - so I'm not expecting crazy strong currents.

However the winds are predicted to be as strong as 28 KM/h Westerly. That said Patonga, Juno & Brisk Bay are all pretty sheltered areas from westerly winds - so hopefully it wont be a dry trip.

I'm chasing big bream, flathead & mulloway.


----------

